# Daley deserves another shot



## mesomorph (Apr 18, 2011)

After watching the Diaz Daley fight numerous times I strongly believe that Semtex deserves another shot.

Not only did he have Diaz in trouble twice I think most would agree it was an early stoppage from John Mcarthy. An uncharacteristic stoppage from big John but still you can't blame him when Daley sort of flopped backwards and then ate shots.

In conclusion it was one of the best first rounds I have seen in a lonnnng time in the welterweight division of any company and I can't see many people complaining to see it again apart from Diaz who is now pursuing.....boxing! come on dude your hands aren't that special, but hey thats another issue

Whats your guys thoughts would you wanna see a rematch???


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope. Finished in the first round by getting outboxed when your only skill is boxing? And against a BJJ blackbelt? Daley was lucky to get a shot in the first place.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Would be interesting to see Daley follow Diaz into boxing, I bet they would take him to because he would be a good draw and has proved he does have the KO power.

Diaz vs Daley in a boxing match would big a huge draw I think if both where to take up the career, if I was promoting boxing right now with both of them on my books I would give them both a couple of fairly easy tester fights against different opponents then after they drew in some boxing fans, leash them against each other once again and I think it would draw a huge MMA fan proportion into watching there careers and that fight especially just wanting to see the rematch.

And for the record I too think Diaz got lucky up to the TKO, which in boxing would have been a knock down from which Daley whould have been able to get a count and recover with out Diaz been able to move in for the kill on the ground, up to that point Daley was having the better fight, so what the above post says about Daley been out boxed in complete BS.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't see why. Diaz made Daley miss all of his punches except for the ones when they were up against the cage. That knockdown was the one of the few significant punches landed by Daley in that fight whereas Diaz had tons of jabs, uppercuts and body shots. I'm not saying Daley was lucky with the knockdown because there's no luck involved when guys throw punches at each other, but Daley got seriously outworked in that first round. Maybe Daley's cardio was already gone, I don't know.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nope. Diaz tried to give Daley the fight by fighting exactly the way Daley needed him to in order to stand a chance. Despite a completely retarded game plan Diaz still won. Daley is just not a good enough fighter.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I want a rematch but not an instant one.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Daley very nearly finished Diaz twice, knocking him face first into the canvas. I think he deserves a rematch but not an instant one. He needs to fight some other top guys, preferably some who can wrestle before he gets a shot again.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It was a fun fight, but as is pretty much being hinted at in this thread, there's no rhyme or reason for a rematch right now. Daley should get a rematch... if he earns one.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

Daley got lucky with that stoppage. If you watch the replay in slow motion, you can see he's totally just eating the few shots Diaz throws. It initially looked premature to me, but upon closer inspection you can see he's doing nothing to defend himself. McCarthy definitely spared Daley some unnecessary brain damage that night.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope.. If the stoppage had been in the fifth round then maybe, but it was finished in the first so no.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It was a fun fight, but as is pretty much being hinted at in this thread, there's no rhyme or reason for a rematch right now. Daley should get a rematch... if he earns one.


The only possible reason that Daley may just get a rematch, and its a good reason, is because lets face it the Strikeforce WW division is weak as hell and there really is nobody else ready to take on Diaz, Woodley maybe but I still think he needs another fight.

In fact perfect case scenario right now is to face Daley vs Woodley in a No.1 contender match up, in the mean time we could get the Diaz vs Mayhem fight at a catch weight to keep Diaz in action while he waits for a contender to come up and be ready to be classed as a worthy No.1 contender.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

He doesn't deserve a rematch, however the WW division in Strikeforce doesn't have much depth so he is only a win or two away from another shot IMO.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

That truly was a great fight. But no, Paul Daley will have to work his way back up again.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Daley doesn't deserve another shot right now, how can anybody think he does. It was a fairly competive fight with Diaz getting a TKO win.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

He does not deserve a rematch. If he could fight his way back up the ladder, maybe. But, he can't. He had his title shot because the sf ww division is so weak. Now you have the ufc guys in the mix. And he does not have the skill set to get past a good wrestler.
Diaz has the skills to sub anyone, Daley has the power in his left to ko anyone in the ww div. Diaz was stubborn enough to fight Daley at his own game, and beat him at it. Nick took a big risk, he could have fought a much safer strategy.Forcing him into the cage,dancing around rolling out to his left,covering up waiting to get a takedown and taking an arm or leg home with him. I give him props for having the balls to give the fans what they wanted.
You can't fault big John.He is very well schooled,and alot of experience.It's not a refs job to watch the clock.The guys hands were at his sides and he ate six or seven unblocked shots. B John was watching his eyes and hands not the clock.
Lets be honest, the guy was lucky to be fighting in a major organization,must less a title fight after the antics he pulled with Kos.I know it's fighting and adrenalin and emotions are flying high (esp with someone like Kos in your ear).But to me worse than the actions was his stinking attitude. If he had've been honest with Dana,said he just lost it and he was sorry,he would not have lost his job. Dana was the happiest guy in the building,when it was stopped. Nick made his job alot easier.
You must compose yourself as a proffesional,and keep you emotions in check.IMO this guy just doesnt have it in him. At this level these guys get paid alot of money,it is not too much to ask to have respect for the sport and competitors. I'm no big Kos fan,He talked soo much shit before fighting Gsp. But when Georges spanked that ass he got up hugged him and told the crowd he's the man.That's respect even in devastation.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

Next match for Daley should be KJ Noons. With both fighters coming of losses it makes the most sense, could also be another good stand up war


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm getting tired of this idea that just because you come close to winning, and then lose decisively, that you should get an immediate shot again. 

If you get robbed, or have a decision that should have been a draw (shogun/machida or edgar vs. maynard 2) then you deserve an immediate rematch. However, if you get tapped out, or if a ref justifiably stops it due to you not defending yourself, you get the privilege of working your way back to a title shot. 

Sonnen doesn't deserve an immediate rematch, nor does Daley. 

Now, I'm not opposed to them dropping one spot to fight for the #1 contender spot. That makes sense.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree with you that Daley should work his way back up. I'm also with you on the idea that getting close to winning a fight doesn't mean you deserve an immediate title shot. Obviously another point I agree with you on is Edgar VS Maynard rematch.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Nope. Diaz tried to give Daley the fight by fighting exactly the way Daley needed him to in order to stand a chance. Despite a completely retarded game plan Diaz still won. Daley is just not a good enough fighter.


Thanks for saving me time, cause i was going to write the EXACT same shit lol, Diaz played his game the ONLY game he can come close to beating someone like him, and still got raped... And it was a beautiful stoppage because it was obvious to me that Daley was just going to take punishment after he let his hands go at the end


----------



## ranja (Apr 12, 2010)

mesomorph said:


> After watching the Diaz Daley fight numerous times I strongly believe that Semtex deserves another shot.
> 
> Not only did he have Diaz in trouble twice I think most would agree it was an early stoppage from John Mcarthy. An uncharacteristic stoppage from big John but still you can't blame him when Daley sort of flopped backwards and then ate shots.
> 
> ...


He got knocked out the first round, end of story, get over it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that is a point. Not sure if almost finishing a fight in the first round determines whether you get a rematch or not. He got finished in the first round and I agree that is it. Not to mention Daley probably won't last too long anyways.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

If it was a questionable decision loss ala Shogun/Machida I, then yes rematch immediately but Daley got finished from Strikes...he doesn't deserve a rematch, and Diaz doesn't need to prove himself all over again when he finished his opponent the first time round.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the man is going into boxing cause he can't find anymore competition in Strikeforce. Are you going to hold him over because of that? Either that or the UFC can start sending welterweights who need to get some wins and he can fight them.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Best idea really, divisions are starting to get stacked in the UFC so liven up the StrikeForce brand with some mid-level UFC fighters as I believe a lot of them would do well with the StrikeForce champs.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Would be interesting to see Daley follow Diaz into boxing, I bet they would take him to because he would be a good draw and has proved he does have the KO power.
> 
> Diaz vs Daley in a boxing match would big a huge draw I think if both where to take up the career, if I was promoting boxing right now with both of them on my books I would give them both a couple of fairly easy tester fights against different opponents then after they drew in some boxing fans, leash them against each other once again and I think it would draw a huge MMA fan proportion into watching there careers and that fight especially just wanting to see the rematch.
> 
> And for the record I too think Diaz got lucky up to the TKO, which in boxing would have been a knock down from which Daley whould have been able to get a count and recover with out Diaz been able to move in for the kill on the ground, up to that point Daley was having the better fight, so what the above post says about Daley been out boxed in complete BS.


All I hear is "blah blah blah if this was a boxing match blah blah he woulda had a count blah blah blah they should take up boxing blah blah"

You are just rambling dude. Don't quit your day job.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not quite sure he was rambling but dude, you do have weak points. It would be interesting to see Diaz versus Daley in boxing but more than likely it won't happen. Daley should probably consider it cause he won't be in major MMA after Strikeforce gets shut down or he'll get sent to Britain.


----------

